# F0,F1,F2, whats the difference?



## newby23

Someone for my own clarity please explain the difference and if you dont feel like typing can you direct me to a link that can give me an understanding of the three. thanks


----------



## tirzo13

As far as the hobbyist is concerned.

F0/WC = a wild fish.
F1= fry from 2 wild parents.
F2=fry from 2 F1 parents.

In genetic terms, its done in a different way.
F1 simply means first generation from unrelated parents, has nothing to do with wild or generations from wild.

So there would be a bit of confusion, as the way its used in the fish hobby is not quite how you may have learned it in BIO 101.


----------



## newby23

thanks for info. that definately makes sense. if f1 fry are spawned from wc, wouldnt it be the same quality fish? So why sell w/c for more money,despite w/c not being tank raised a breeder can easily spawn f1 fry and call them w/c, even though misleading.


----------



## tirzo13

Anybody who has seen wild fish in the wild will tell you many tank raised fish DO look better.
though with some species the wild does look better.

The problem is there is also ugly looking tank raised fish out there, so people will blame them on being inbred or not wild.

there is truth that inbred fish in later generations will look bad, but usually F1 or F2 will be fine.

Many guppies or peacocks that are F100 look better than wild counterparts.

WC sell for more because they have to be caught, medicated and shipped.

there is a little more work catching a fish in africa, getting it ready for sale, vs. a tank raised fish.


----------



## newby23

thanks tirzo


----------



## kriskm

Another advantage of WC is that you usually get a good-sized fish--important when introducing them to a tank with fish big enough to eat small fry. Frankly, I think a larger F1 is just the same, but not always readily available (everyone likes to sell their fry when they're little).


----------



## newby23

i currently have 6 f1 mpimbwe frontosa im raising. they have amazing color and shape. once they have attain considerable size id love to draw comparison with a wc.


----------

